
Reddit adds live-streaming called RPAN - zubspace
https://www.reddit.com/rpan
======
zubspace
Some Facts:

* This is a public test lasting for five days until Friday, 23.08.2019. Then they will decide if RPAN will stay permanently.

* Users can stream from 9AM to 5PM PT.

* Streams can be voted to the top of the community feed.

* Reddit wants this to be "Safe-for-Work".

------
ziddoap
This was such a strange advertising route to take. When I stumbled across the
sub a week or so ago, I was briefly excited that there might be a cool new
ARG, a la Cicada 3301.

That lasted about 30 seconds, until I read a few comments by the admins in the
sub. The let down was real.

------
vokep
Hijacked my back button :(

